# Gute Kopfhörer - Maximal 30€



## Naicheben (22. November 2011)

*Gute Kopfhörer - Maximal 30€*

Hiho,
da ich langsam merke, dass mein Siberia V2 langsam den Geist aufgibt(höre meistens nurnoch rechte Seite), suche ich neue Kopfhörer. Es sollte kein Headset sein, da ich ein T-Bone Mikro hab. Vom Klang her sollte es am besten dem Siberia nah kommen.


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2011)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer - Maximal 30€*

30€ ist nun echt nicht viel... ^^ da gibt es auch so viel Auswahl, dass ein Rat schwer wird. Ich würde in der Preisklasse mal schauen, was es von Sennheiser gibt.


----------



## Naicheben (22. November 2011)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer - Maximal 30€*

Wie sind denn die so:
1. Koss Porta Pro Kopfhörer: Amazon.de: Elektronik

2. Sennheiser HD 201 Kopfhörer: Amazon.de: Elektronik

3. Sony MDR-RF810RK Kabelloser Funkkopfhörer mit Sende: Amazon.de: Elektronik

EDIT: Hab eingesehen, dass die alle mist sind  Darum schau ich jetz mal auf Thomann.de.


----------



## Naicheben (22. November 2011)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer - Maximal 30€*

Ich hab eins gefunden: http://www.thomann.de/de/superlux_hd_660.htm
Ist das was?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. November 2011)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer - Maximal 30€*

Der Koss hat je nach Zuspieler einen recht guten Klang für den Preis. Auf den Kabellosen würde ich eher verzichten. So es geht auch etwas mehr? Vielleicht wäre der Denon AH-D310 ja noch was.
Bitte den " Bearbeiten - Button " nutzen anstatt Doppelposts


----------



## Naicheben (22. November 2011)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer - Maximal 30€*

Hab ich ganz vergessen mit dem Bearbeiten ^^. Wie ist denn das Superlux?


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2011)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer - Maximal 30€*

Schwer zu sagen - es kann sein, dass ein Massenhersteller da was besseres für den gleichen Preis bietet und der Superlux - wenn das eine bekannte und massenhaft verkaufte Firma wäre - nur 20€ kosten dürfte... es kann aber auch sein, dass die gut sind. Die Meinungen bei Thomann sehen aber gut aus.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. November 2011)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer - Maximal 30€*

Ich würde mal schauen ob du einige Modell vor Ort zur Probe hören kannst. Wie gesagt den Porta Pro hatte ich Media gehört mit den billigen MP3s und bei meinem Haus- und Hofhändler mit einer edleren Anlage und guter CD. Das waren klanglich Welten.


----------



## biohaufen (22. November 2011)

Also ich kann den Koss Porta Pro nur empfehlen... Hab ihn jetzt schon seit fast 1 Jahr und er hat echt einen Top Klang ( sehr guten Bass)


----------



## Iceananas (22. November 2011)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer - Maximal 30€*

Ich hätte da ein Geheimtipp:

Creative macht im Moment eine Sonderaktion: mit dem Gutscheincode 25CHMAS bekommt man auf das gesamte Sortiment 25% Rabatt. Wenn du da ein Aurvana Live! bestellst bekommst du beinahe audiophilen Genuss für knapp 38€!!

Der Aurvana Live kostet bei Amazon z.B. 60€ und ist eigentlich für 50€ ohne Gutschein bei Creative schon günstig, denn er ist fast baugleich mit dem Profikopfhörer Denon D1001 und unter 150€ gibts nichts besseres und schlägt auch einige Teuerere. 

Ich würde da nicht geizen und da zuschlagen! Du wirst das Geld nicht bereuen. Nur scheint Creative nicht sofort das gesamte Kontingent freizuschalten, vielleicht hast du Glück und erwischt in den nächsten 3 Tagen (so lange läuft der Gutschein noch) noch ein Exemplar.

(Ich hab vor 2 Tagen zum Glück einen noch erwischt )


----------



## Iceananas (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer - Maximal 30€*

Sry für Doppelpost, aber könnte dem TE helfen wenn der Thread hochkommt:

das Schnäppchen ist im Moment wieder verfügbar! Man kann bedenkenlos zugreifen


----------



## Forfex (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer - Maximal 30€*

Ich hab den Superlux und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Gibt glaub ich auch irgendwo ein Review dazu hier im Forum. Musst mal die SF benutzen.


----------



## Naicheben (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer - Maximal 30€*

Ich werd mal schauen, ob ich den Aurvana noch bekomme ^^ Danke für die Hilfe 

EDIT: Wann sind die denn etwa wieder verfügbar ?


----------



## doceddy (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer - Maximal 30€*

Alternative zu Koss wären die Sennheiser PX 100 II für ca 35€. Habe diese bei Saturn mit vielen anderen Kopfhörern vergliechen und die haben mir am meisten gefallen. Sind auch Testsieger bei Stereoplay bei KOpfhörern unter 60€.
Zuerst waren die nur für unterwegs gedacht, doch jetzt benutze ich sie auch zu Hause zum Spielen. Der Klang ist in jedem Bereich super (trotz der kleinen Größe), und weil sie so leicht sind, kann man sie sehr lange schmerzfrei tragen.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer - Maximal 30€*

also entsprechend dem review hier im forum http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/165567-review-superlux-hd-681-20-klangwunder.html würde ich genau den nehmen und die anderen tollen vorschläge ignorieren da die meisten eh über dem gewünschten bugdet liegen


----------



## pibels94 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer - Maximal 30€*

Sennheiser CX 200 Street II In-Ear-Kopfhörer schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Naicheben (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer - Maximal 30€*

Ich brauch leider keine In-Ear ^^

Und das Creative könnt ich auch noch bezahlen. Welches gat denn die bessere Qualität? Das Creative oder das Superlux?

EDIT: Und kommen die an die Qualität vom Siberia V2 ran?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer - Maximal 30€*

wenn man des foren review berücksichtigt sollte das des superlux sein


----------



## Naicheben (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer - Maximal 30€*

Ist die Qualität den eig. in etwa so wie das Siberia V2?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer - Maximal 30€*

ka, sowas kauf ich mir nicht und les dazu auch keine testberichte zu so l337h4xxx0rg4m1g krams, daher ka, wenn du das wissen willst musst du alles was du vergleichen willst bestellen und dann halt zurückschicken was nicht passt 
wenn das review stimmig ist, sollte er besser performen als der siberia krams von steelseries


----------



## Naicheben (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer - Maximal 30€*

Dann werd ich es jetzt kaufen


----------



## Iceananas (23. November 2011)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer - Maximal 30€*

Wollt mal berichten dass die Aurvana Live da ist - bin schwer begeistert! Mehr Klang gibts für unter 100€ definitiv nicht...


----------



## cann0nf0dder (24. November 2011)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer - Maximal 30€*

mal kurz über google gesucht,  eher durchwachsen was den creative angeht, anscheinend kann man ihn nach einer do-it-yourself anleitung modden und erhält dann nen gutes produkt, vorher soll er 


> aber etwas dünn in den Mitten und ein wenig kratzig in den Höhen, der Bass ist aber schon am Beginn gut.


 sein 
ist aber wohl wie immer auch subjektiv was man braucht


----------



## Iceananas (24. November 2011)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer - Maximal 30€*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> mal kurz über google gesucht,  eher durchwachsen was den creative angeht, anscheinend kann man ihn nach einer do-it-yourself anleitung modden und erhält dann nen gutes produkt, vorher soll er
> sein
> ist aber wohl wie immer auch subjektiv was man braucht



Das liegt aber daran, dass die Creatives eher von Hifi-verwöhnten getestet und bewertet werden. Ich will nicht wissen wie sie diese 20€ PC-Headsets von Speedlink und Co runtermachen würden 

Verglichen mit sehr hochwertige Kopfhörer kann man natürlich motzen, aber diese Kosten auch gerne mal 2000€+nochmal 1000 für Kopfhörerverstärker 

Für den Preis von 38€ geht der Klang voll in Ordnung. Am Handy/Mp3 Player kann man mit dem EQ einfach auf dem eigenen Geschmack nachregulieren (nach ich sowieso bei jedem Kopfhörer, auch bei den teuren) und es fällt kaum auf dass die Mitten ein wenig dünn sind.


----------



## Naicheben (24. November 2011)

So meine Superlux sind gekommen und ich bin begeistert.  Die Quali ist um Welten besser als die vom Siberia.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (24. November 2011)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer - Maximal 30€*

find ich gut wenn die leute ne rückmeldung geben 
viel spaß mit den neuen kopfhörern


----------



## Naicheben (24. November 2011)

*AW: Gute Kopfhörer - Maximal 30€*

Ich werd später nochmal den Sound in BF3 testen und nochma was dazu schreiben


----------

